
Apple stock plunging, Google stock diving, Yahoo stock melting - mariorz
http://venturebeat.com/2008/09/29/apple-stock-plunging-google-stock-diving-yahoo-stock-melting/
======
fallentimes
Good. Google's P/E is less than 25...and they're a growth company. I can't
wait to slowly start buying (weighted average cost please) some of these money
earning stocks over the next few months (value, growth, everything). This is
why you invest for the long-term and always diversify. If you have some extra
money outside your emergency fund lying around, dump it in to a Roth IRA
(Vanguard & Fidelity are excellent) and slowly start buying.

~~~
shedd
Certainly - for the long term, this is a buyer's market. Since it's too hard
to predict when the bottom will hit, dollar cost averaging is a good strategy.

~~~
samwise
also as the dollar become inflated holding, i would rather hold shares than
currency. i would also get my hands on some GLD

------
davidw
Yes, of course it is. The whole stock market is.

~~~
jmatt
Not the whole stock market. Berkshire Hathaway is holding up well.

<http://finance.google.com/finance?q=NYSE%3ABRK.A>

<http://finance.google.com/finance?q=NYSE%3ABRK.B>

~~~
elai
And gold ;)

<http://finance.google.com/finance?q=NYSE%3AGLD>

~~~
known
And Stock Markets are Inversely Proportional to Gold.

~~~
steveplace
Sort of.

The more interesting trade is long GLD short USO (oil). Bit of a decoupling in
commodities.

~~~
biohacker42
The recession will reduce demand for oil, the Fed's attempt to get us out of
the recession by inflating the currency is making money flee into gold.

The lesson is, you can't push a string, you can not force the smart people who
kept their cash out of stupid investments to spend it before the market
bottoms.

You can create inflation but that will just force them into gold and that
helps no one.

------
huhtenberg
Apple is effectively a luxury item vendor, and they may end up getting hit by
a recession far more seriously than other tech companies.

~~~
laut
Not luxury for everyone. A lot of people use Macs for work and will only buy
Macs if they need another computer.

~~~
mattmaroon
But businesses that are having a hard time getting credit now will be asking
themselves "do I really NEED to buy new computers?" Anyone dependent on Macs
already has them.

------
biohacker42
Adwords spending will be reduced during a recession, so what? It's not going
away.

~~~
josefresco
On a related note, I increased my client's daily spending limit with Google
AdWords 10% today.

------
jfoutz
Seems sensationalist. If you look closely, the dow was down 7%. aapl's beta is
2.37, so we'd expect apple to fall 17%. goog's is 2.07 for 14.5%. yhoo's 1.19
gives 8%

since the market lost so much money last night, how badly are the tech giants
fairing against expectation? aapl:-4% goog: 3% yhoo:-3%

so, either Oh NOES! teh sky is falling! or tech stocks are more sensitive to
market activity.

------
metatronscube
They will all be back up before long....hopefully..But in the meantime I
second run4yourlives 'buy buy buy' remark!

------
astine
Gee, I'm glad I'm not in _that_ business...

Oh wait.

On the other hand. The time to buy is coming soon.

------
run4yourlives
Buy! Buy! Buy!

~~~
steveplace
Nah. Sell puts.

------
vaksel
is there a stock that actually goes up when the whole market crashes?

~~~
fortes
Various ETFs. Start with SDS

